# Good evening America!



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to THF!


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

Hiya hun!! as you know i'm a Scully fan!!  she's an interesting ride not for the faint hearted if she's not in an agreeable mood but that only shows her character which she has in bags!! she is deffinatly not boring!! :lol:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL, thats a interseting horse.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Welcome to THF!


Thanks!


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol - yes, she can be a bag sometimes! My RI called her a Ferrari! Fast & temperamental!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Skully is a handsome, and one tall horse i may say.


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

she's 17hh's isn't she Chris? she feels bigger than my Clover coz she's errr wider voloptious!! lol


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Hehe - she only felt bigger cos she was going in several directions at once to try and shake you off Steff!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL, its like Jack "the sidewinder" the horse i ride.


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

she was trying to ditch me!! nicknamed her scully strops!!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Funny name, LOL! Scrops are a razor strap made of leather.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Yep - sure are - also are tantrums thrown normally by kids!


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

look tho swear she thought it was bedtime!! look how dark it was!! no wonder she was a witch!! :lol:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

chrisnscully said:


> Yep - sure are - also are tantrums thrown normally by kids!


 I didnt, know that. I am still learning English talk from Steff. Heck if you came to New England, we have some WEIRD lingo.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

steff said:


> look tho swear she thought it was bedtime!! look how dark it was!! no wonder she was a witch!! :lol:


Are you riding in pajamas.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol - my brother is currently in Orlando - he has a condo over at Tahoe and dual nationality so I am used to strange terminology!


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Are you riding in pajamas.


:lol: no!! breaches look like something paddington bear would wear tho!! lol


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, well nice breeches.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Pyjamas - lol - Scully was in her jammys before we dragged her out of the stable - I blame Steff for eating too many chips!


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Oh, well nice breeches.


thanks!! :lol:


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

chrisnscully said:


> Pyjamas - lol - Scully was in her jammys before we dragged her out of the stable - I blame Steff for eating too many chips!


I did eat a big fat dinner!! can't blame that tho and I never had any wine at lunch!! Scully was in bed mode and abit of a troll!! :lol:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Steff, eating to many chips!


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

My princess is never a troll!

She was just seeing if you had as much bottle as her Dad!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

chrisnscully said:


> My princess is never a troll!
> 
> She was just seeing if you had as much bottle as her Dad!


 Sorry what are you saying?


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

chrisnscully said:


> My princess is never a troll!
> 
> She was just seeing if you had as much bottle as her Dad!


lol haaa never a troll!! :lol: is like me saying my Princess Clover would never throw me off on purpose!!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohh, Clover wouldnt do that!


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Ohh, Clover wouldnt do that!


no hun is always **cough** accidently :lol:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL. need more words.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Really - never throw you off on purpose?? Just when she fancies it then?

Oh - sorry trail - bottle = guts/bravery/stubbornness - lol


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

We went to see Legally Blonde at the theatre tonight - had a UPS man dressed in VERY short shorts - our UPS drivers don't dress like that over here - do they in the US?


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well they wear shorts that are not long.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah they have short shorts


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Short shorts on guys should be illegal. Unless he's dancing in a club on a stage.


----------

